# Swollen crop? - Adult



## audrasupernova (May 12, 2012)

I think 4 year old Buster has a swollen crop. But before anyone jumps the gun, I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow afternoon. 

The crop isn't hard it's somewhat sponge-y, and she doesn't seem to be in any pain when I gently touch it. The question is, could a swollen crop be due to a change in diet? I normally feed her Harrison's organic super fine (which she loves and does excellent with), but that ran out. I temporarily bought Zupreem fruit blend until her normal food arrives in the mail. She doesn't seem to be doing as well with this food, and has been wanting to eat more of this. Like I mentioned it's temporary. 

Would red palm oil since it vitamin rich temporarily help until I get her into the vet tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I would not be feeding her anything until after the vet visit. As my thinking is if she has a crop problem more food is not going to help the situation.
Have you been keeping an eye on her weight? This can also be a good indicator, when things seem to be wrong. As if she is not processing her food her weight will be dropping.

Is there any chance she has been chewing on something? And swallowed it. like cotton, rope fibers from Bird Safe perch, or anything else you can think off.
I am not that well up on bird anatomy, but thinking where there maybe a problem lower in the gut, so the food in the crop is not being digested.
I don't think the pellets should of caused this sort of reaction. They normally cause liver or kidney problems, not crop. What is her pooh like? This can tell you if she is processing the food going in well or not.
I take it you have been feeding other foods, not just pellets?

I would be trying to keep her quiet and warm, throw in hydrated.
You can do this by placing her in a box with a towel on the bottom, and put it on a heat pad. If you do not have a heat pad you can put a bottle of warm water under the towel.

These are only my thoughts, I am not a vet and have no qualifications. Just personal experience from working in a rescue and my own birds. 

Fingers crossed she will be all right.


----------



## audrasupernova (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for the support. 
She's acting normal besides being sleepy since it's naturally night time. 
I talked to another member on here and she mentioned sour crop since Buster's been drinking more water. The crop area all the way to the right area by her neck/shoulder area is a little swollen, and the skin is more of a red undertone. :/


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately I have no advice to offer but I'm eagerly awaiting the vet's verdict - good luck.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've heard of sour crop in babies but not in adults. I very much doubt that a diet change would affect her in this way. Vinegar added to her water may help a bit and it could be yeast but a vet would know best. Keep us posted!


----------

